# DC's Jungle (castoffs)



## ctEaglesc (Jun 25, 2005)

I received a "I care package" from D.C. a few days ago.(Thanks DC)
Among some other pieces were offcuts(what some people consider scraps or trash,but not me).Evidently when DC made his recent stratowood Barons(stratowood from ilikewood dumpster diver par excellance!)he thought I could use the pieces for center bands.
There are not many woods that will go well with the green in that particular piece of stratowood.
With  CA glue anything is possible.

*The DC Urban Jungle From Idaho*








Same pen side view






Feel free to say anything you want, my wife doesn't like green pens.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 25, 2005)

Very sharp Eagle!!!  Very nice work!!![]


----------



## Mudder (Jun 25, 2005)

Well Eagle,

Once again your craftsmanship makes my pens look like crap!
Think I'll go back and delete my post to avoid the embarrassment.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 25, 2005)

Slicker than Gorilla Snot! (note: Gorilla Snot is a registered trademark of Gorilla Snot Products - http://www.gorillasnot.com/)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 25, 2005)

Eagle, LOVE the pen!  Lou, GROSS! []


----------



## bud duffy (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow!  Eagle i saw the first pic and thought that must have taken days to cut and glue all those really small pieces together. Then i scrolled down to the second and thought it still took quite a while. 
    Anyway i realy like that pen.

                                  Bud


----------



## wee willie (Jun 25, 2005)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Czarcastic (Jun 25, 2005)

Eagle:
I'm sitting here with the Czardines, and all they can say is "Wow!" [:0][:0]
Great job.  Every pen you make gets better and better.


----------



## melogic (Jun 25, 2005)

Another fine display of craftsmanship and true art. I would some day like to be at this level of craftsmanship. Great job Eagle! And I second the gross Lou. []


----------



## woodscavenger (Jun 25, 2005)

Do you mind showing a pick of your starting material?  I am having a tough time wrapping my simple mind around how you did that.  That is AWESOME![8D] I would tell you to try for the PMG but I think I know your feelings on that.[][]


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 26, 2005)

Got to hand it to you Eagle....You laminations are "Masterfull" ! []
It's a toss up of which one I like the most, so I would rather have them both.


----------



## Thumbs (Jun 26, 2005)

Just another example of plebian penmanship.
Predictable workmanship bushing to bushing.
Nauseating coloration.
Horrendous photography.
Predictable and uninspiring.
Just so so at best.
Another common kit pen.

<b>You</b> disagree?[:0] <b>You</b>'re gonna tell me <b>I</b>'m wrong? <b>I</b>'m just suffering from pen envy?  Well........

Well, you're right![}][]
Will you just chill for awhile, <b>Eagle</b>?  We need some eye relief![B)][8D][]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 26, 2005)

excellent!  I might have to find where you live and steal some.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow, that came out INCREDIBLE!  Very nicely done!


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Jun 26, 2005)

Eagle:  I generally don't like all the strata/dymond/steel /blah/blah laminated colored wood.  But those two pens could cause me to change my mind.  Keep up the good work.  You're doing South Carolina proud!![8D]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jun 26, 2005)

Very nice Eagle! The design is awesome,... still on the fence with the colors. None-the-less, quality work as always.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 26, 2005)

William and Mark - Buddy disagrees.




<br />

[] [] [8D]


----------



## vick (Jun 26, 2005)

Well I would have bet that no one would ever get me to say anything nice about a green, and yellow pen; but that is amazing!


----------



## Ken Massingale (Jun 26, 2005)

Super nice workmanship, Eagle,
ken


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks to All who looked at the picture of the ONE pen,Going to get redundant here, there is only ONE pen.Some have asked questions so I tried the best I could to answer specific questions in this manner, If it's confusing, I apologise.I think I have them all covered,if I didn't address any specific question or remark e-mail me.

BTW there is no genius at work here.Most of anything I do is pretty much dumb luck.I take those results and try to use them in other designs.
The two biggest factors in my oddball pens is curiosity and persistance.The other is ignorance.If I don't know what "can't" be done I have no limitations until I try.If Im not satisfied with the results, I try again.Every once in a while I get it right the first try.Regardless of your thoughts on this pen it is still a "proto- type" for another.
Thank You for the comments.
This pen could also be called the Fungal pen, it grows on you.

Wow! Eagle i saw the first pic and thought that must have taken days to cut and glue all those really small pieces together. Then i scrolled down to the second and thought it still took quite a while. 
Anyway i realy like that pen.

Bud 

Bud and others it is there is only one pen.I was dissapointed and happy by the results.The side view the one that has the eyeballs,has striking chatoyance.The "basket weave" in the "front" is close to the effect I was looking for. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Eagle: I generally don't like all the strata/dymond/steel /blah/blah laminated colored wood. But those two pens could cause me to change my mind. Keep up the good work. You're doing South Carolina proud!!



J.F.M

I have mixed feelings about the wood laminates you mentioned.First it is fairly pricey.I have been turning "laminate" pens since I started turning.A friend gave me some 9 ply oak plywood 2 sides good.I have made many pens from it.I love mixing the colors and grains from naturally colored woods and glueing them up myself.
In this case no one piece was large enough to make a pen so I tried to get the most out of what I had.


 "Got to hand it to you Eagle....You laminations are "Masterfull" ! 
It's a toss up of which one I like the most, so I would rather have them both."

Thanks Anthony, but I guess I can't say it enough,I had minimal stock just barley enough to make one pen, that is all there is ONE PEN, two views. 

 "Do you mind showing a pick of your starting material? I am having a tough time wrapping my simple mind around how you did that. That is AWESOME! I would tell you to try for the PMG but I think I know your feelings on that."

Shane.
I wish I could show you what I started with, but I didn't photograph the process.All I can do is describe what Lou sent me.
There were 8 pieces of wood when I started.
6 were approximately 3/4 by 6" the thickness was uneven and I had to make them uniform.
The other two pieces were wedge shaped.The size was about 2x6" with the thickness sloping about 1/8-1/4.Those also had to be cut in uniform thicknesses ripped for witdth and then cut to size like the first 6.
Essentially when I Started I had about 50 pieces that were approximately the size of pats of butter.


----------



## lkorn (Jun 26, 2005)

Very nice Eagle!  I envy your ability to work with those small pieces.  Someday......


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lkorn_
> <br />Very nice Eagle!  I envy your ability to work with those small pieces.  Someday......


You might not if you had to spend as much time picking CA off your fingers as I do.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Jun 26, 2005)

Eagle, that pen rocks.  And what is wrong with several shades of Army green? []


----------



## John Carr (Jun 26, 2005)

Excellent job. Outstanding... and I really LIKE the colors!


----------



## swm6500 (Jun 26, 2005)

Great looking pen Eagle, I can see where some people would think that it was two different pens, it does not look like the same pen.


----------



## jvsank (Jun 26, 2005)

Very nice Eagle


----------



## Fleabit (Jun 27, 2005)

Oustanding work as always eagle.  I wish I had your "dumb luck" when experimenting.  Most of my experiments never make it off the lathe.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleabit_
> <br />Oustanding work as always eagle.  I wish I had your "dumb luck" when experimenting.  Most of my experiments never make it off the lathe.



A lot of mine never make it TO the lathe.


----------



## GregD (Jun 27, 2005)

WOW, Eagle you've done it again!!! I didn't think I would ever like a green pen. I think I'll just throw my pens in the trash now.


----------



## airrat (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice job, well guess you got us all with that one today.   Keep up the good work.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 27, 2005)

Eagle,
Really nice...excellent job. I must try some laminations once I get this pen-turning thing figured out. I even like the colors. One man's scrap, anothers pen blank.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Justin_F (Jun 28, 2005)

Eagle these pens are awesome. Also love the colours (who doesnt like green?) [] Best send them to me if you cant keep them...


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Justin_F_
> <br />Eagle these pens are awesome. Also love the colours (who doesnt like green?) [] Best send them to me if you cant keep them...


Only one to a customer, which do you like best?
The top one or the bottom one?[]


----------



## Fred in NC (Jun 28, 2005)

Eagle, it is a great job!  I don't have the patience to work with tiny pieces like that.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Eagle, it is a great job!  I don't have the patience to work with tiny pieces like that.


Each piece started out as a 2x4.(there was a lot of waste)[]


----------



## MDWine (Jun 28, 2005)

definitely different!
Nice look;


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, my friend, you've done it again! All I can say is WOW! [][^]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 28, 2005)

Final result not to my personal taste. (see comments about the Provo contest [] ) But I am blown away by the 'howzedoit?' factor and overall quality of workmanship. With your non-conventional thought processes, we should send you over to clean up the U.N. mess.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, right! I can see me getting  "banned" from the World!
NOthing unconventional.
Glue part "A" to Part "B".What's so unconventional about that.
People been doing it for years.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Yeah, right! I can see me getting  "banned" from the World!
> NOthing unconventional.
> Glue part "A" to Part "B".What's so unconventional about that.
> People been doing it for years.



Right, just like surgeon 'just' cut out the bad stuff with knives and race car drivers 'just' drive in circles. []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah sure but the race car drivers do it fast.
What's so tough about that?
You ever see a NASCAR driver make a RIGHT turn?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 28, 2005)

Eagle, do you have an emoticon for ROTFLMAO!?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Eagle, do you have an emoticon for ROTFLMAO!?


WHy yes I do.


----------

